# Prayers needed.



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very sad day for New Zealand


http://www.sunlive.co.nz/news/11386-deaths-christchurch-quake.html


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Here's hoping for some miracles - sounds like a pretty bad one.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

they are in my thoughts and prayers. 

are earthquakes common there? i saw at least one other recent one mentioned on the web...

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Prayers here too. Wow, the Earth has really been moving lately.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Our thoughts and prayers going out to all the familys in NZ. Kiwi, we hope you and yours are ok as well.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Holy crap!! Prayers en route!! Hoping for miracles!!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Terrible News KD...*

So far so good for you, your family, and friends?... Keep safe... We are hoping you can end up making the best of a bad situation.


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Prayers and best wishes for all New Zealanders. Hope all is well with kiwidave and his family and friends. Tough situation.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you guys! All good here where I am but worried about friends down that way. 65 lives lost. Unfortunately there will be more. 
Big thanks to the US for offering help already. And the American Hercules C130's based have been offered as well. 
Thanks again guys. The Utube link has some disturbing images. Very sad day in NZ. 

Cheers Dave.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Prayers out to y'all, Dave. Terrifying quake/aftershock. So sorry to hear about it.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers for all in NZ.
>Tom<


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

tuff to concieve something as horrifieing as this happening in my town. but the video really sends it home. kiwi and friends we,re all pullin for ya and thought and prayers. hopefully the U.S. can pitch in what we can and then some. i think that is 2 quakes in 4 months. just hoping for the best for the good folk from N Z


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family and country. It's so sad to see destruction like this, knowing life is involved...RM


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

My prayers go out to those in Christchurch. It is a sad day indeed!


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Davo, I Saw It On The News Late Last Night. You Know How I Feel. I Saw The U.s. Was Sending In A Carrier Group. They Can Be A Big Help. Any Of The Kiwi Forum Guys About That Area? Dan


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Dave my thoughts and prayers go out to you, your friends & all of New Zealand. 

As joegri stated it is hard to imagine something like this happening in my town. Very sad.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Our prayers & hopes for the best, go out to the good folk of New Zealand at this sad time. ..RL


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

best vibes out to all


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Davo We Hear The Loss Is Growin Considerably. Your Friends Here At Hobby Talk Are With You. If I Can Help In Any Way I`d Like To Hear It. Yankiwidan


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Any News Dave? Dan


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Prayers to you & all in NZ !!


Neal:dude: & Stasi


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

My thoughts are with you and all your country mates.


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh geeze that looks like a real mess. Best of luck there. If you need any care boxes let us know. 

Dave


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks very much for your thoughts guys! 4.3 Million people live in NZ. In the week since the earthquake the NZ Red Cross appeal(only one of many appeals) has raised 15 million dollars so far. I am so proud of this little country right now!

Link is to a slideshow!

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41710671


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

All our hopes and Prayers go out to all in NZ,


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dave if there is anything you can see we can help with just ask. Anything


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

May recovery happen quickly. You & yours are in our prayers.


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

I`m here dave


----------

